# What cheers you up when you are REALLY down?



## CoverGirl (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not talking like bad day blues, but really depressed.


----------



## perlanga (Jul 19, 2010)

A girls night in, some pizzas, movies, and just chit chat helps me so much.


----------



## equus18 (Jul 19, 2010)

Venting to my closest friends.


----------



## silkandroses (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmm. Dance music, exercising, close friends, putting on my best clothes and going out, looking through photo albums... and writing. Writing definitely helps, it's like moving the heavy weight from my shoulders to my notebook.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 19, 2010)

a good bubble bath with a cup of tea, some biscuits and a magazine.


----------



## Karren (Jul 19, 2010)

Chocolate!!!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 19, 2010)

ice cream


----------



## bCreative (Jul 19, 2010)

^^ Same here!


----------



## Ingrid (Jul 19, 2010)

when I am really depressed, nothing cheer me up, although hanging out with my friends can do wonder but as soon as they are gone, I am back to my depressed self again. Going on a major shopping spree (if I have extra money) would probably get rid of my depression for about two days.


----------



## Karren (Jul 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif a good bubble bath with a cup of tea, some biscuits and a magazine. I had figured you would have said cheese and new finger nail polish, Lucy!!


----------



## Lucy (Jul 19, 2010)

cheese and a new polish would cheer me up as well karren!!



you know me well!!


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jul 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *equus18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Venting to my closest friends. This is me too. I have to vent and cry and I feel better.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 19, 2010)

chocolate, music, talking to my mom or another close confidnt, sometimes doing something to make yourself feel pretty/pampered helps, like painting my nails a new exotic color or just doing something different with my hair.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 19, 2010)

chocklit for me too.Shopping helps for very short time.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 19, 2010)

I watch kids movies/cartoons, especially Mary Poppins, i think the naive tone of these is really soothing. Add to that a marble cake and a cup of milk or hot chocolate.

Venting is also good, sometimes just talking about it makes you feel better.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 19, 2010)

There is a difference between having a really crappy depressing day and being depressed. So if you are having lots of depressed days, you might want to talk to a doctor!!

Myself, I get over things _really_ easy. Usually all it takes is going out and doing something fun to get my mind off things. Or just time.


----------



## CoverGirl (Jul 20, 2010)

I tried talking to a doctor, and I couldn't do it. It sucks because the more messed up things there, the more difficult it is to talk about what's wrong. I can't talk to family or friends about what's really bothering me either. Sucks.

Music and writing help. Exercising does too, but I'm too lazy sometimes. lol


----------



## divadoll (Jul 20, 2010)

Hugs and kisses from my children and going for walks with them and the dog in the sunshine in the park.


----------



## BeautyMonster (Jul 21, 2010)

Lucky charms. And Chubby baby hands on my cheeks.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 21, 2010)

Chocolate, bubble baths, exercising, and watching a funny tv program or movie.


----------



## Abbygalll (Jul 21, 2010)

Venting and letting it out (including crying). Also reading is a big one of mine. It always takes my mind off of what is bothering me. I sometimes tend to hop in my car and go for a drive with no destination sometimes too, just to clear my head.


----------



## *DeeryLou* (Aug 2, 2010)

For me...Makeup!!! Trying different looks with makeup, hair and clothes. Although, therapy and Xanax can as well.


----------



## CurlyFry (Aug 3, 2010)

When I was in high school, I went through a really bad period of depression, and am still inclined to it, so I have to make a concious effort not to let my brain wander too far. But for me, I write poetry, and it helps take the edge off. When I was in high school I would scream into a pillow, or just bawl my eyes out-whichever felt best at the time.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 3, 2010)

Working out gets the depression out of me.


----------



## Dianerrs (Aug 5, 2010)

Venting to my friends, chocolate, playing with my kittens, and cuddles from my boyfriend.

I also find writing really helps, so does even going as far away as the next town over just to get away for awhile. I find I can think clearer when I'm in unfamiliar surroundings.


----------



## Marsha! (Aug 5, 2010)

Prozac and Buspar do it for me. And when things still get to me, having my husband sit down beside me and hold my hand or bring me a dish of ice cream helps. So does my little dog coming for a snuggle.


----------



## Bruna (Aug 5, 2010)

Cats, is it sad? xD

I love cats and I can't help but smile when I see one cute cat playing, it always make me feel better


----------



## Anissa (Aug 5, 2010)

Exercise usually makes it worse for me since I don't like doing it, haha. I am a lazy bum.

When something's really wrong I go to my friends. I have three really great friends, one girl and two guys, that will listen to me whine however long it takes, and cheer me up and offer advice and such. Sometimes I'll just call someone up to hang out with just to distract myself. After breakups especially I go on long shopping sprees (usually without buying anything, lol) just to think about something else for a while, and it works for me.

Music is also a huge help, especially this song: YouTube - ‪Korpiklaani - Kipumylly‬‎ . There's something really rolling and soothing about it, that makes me think of how life will go on and tomorrow is another day...not to sound cheesy.

I am single at the moment but when I am not, talking to the boyfriend really helps too.

Oh! Also, movies and video games. Escapism is great.


----------



## vsgirlfidelity (Aug 5, 2010)

prozac. and my psychologist.


----------



## Roshni Diya (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm yet to find something.

I have pretty crap "friends" so i can't talk to them lol. I'd love to vent my heart out to someone but i don't like the idea of spilling feelings to people who really don't care.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 8, 2010)

My daughters smile! Oh that smile makes my heart melt....


----------



## divadoll (Aug 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *BeautyMonster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ... And Chubby baby hands on my cheeks.



This one is my favourite... remembering this makes me cheer up. My little girl is not sooo little anymore but I still liker her hands and kisses on my cheeks. That still cheers me up immensely.


----------



## Minka (Aug 8, 2010)

Dancing, chocolate almond milk, any iced coffee beverage, going on a car ride (not driving just for a ride with someone) with the stereo cranked up, buying a new perfume, running on the treadmill, giving myself a bubble bath with bath oils, a great book and instrumentals. Also, having someone give you a pedi/mani is great also.

The most helpful of all of these would definitely be a combo of Dancing, Chocolate Almond Milk and Treadmill running



.

I hope you start to feel better. Depression is a slippery slope, I strongly recommend talking to a doctor even if you felt uncomfortable. If your doctor wasn't listening or working with you, I suggest getting a new one.

Have you ever tried writing down all of your thoughts on a notepad before you go and letting your Doctor read what you've written? Im not sure what problem you're having, but maybe this would be the fastest way to the base of the problem?


----------



## jodevizes (Aug 8, 2010)

A huge bourbon Manhattan drunk in a delicious bath with Badedas and candles followed by an early night in a clean bed with a boy with prehensile tongue.


----------



## wunnymush13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Excercise ALWAYS puts me in a better mood.

It makes me feel better about myself and I think it raises endorphines or something.. I read about it somewhere..

Even if it is just going out for a walk, or doing some sit-ups - it helps me.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Bruna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cats, is it sad? xDI love cats and I can't help but smile when I see one cute cat playing, it always make me feel better

Cats are so cute and easily amused, you can't feel anything but cheered up


----------



## vicky1804 (Aug 18, 2010)

Im being treated for drepression/anixty attacks atm.Some days are worse than others. My cat jake helps me alot.He seems to know when somethings up so he'll do something cute/funny. iv been poorly today and hes never left me side.Hes more like a dog than a cat lol. also trying different outfits on and make up


----------



## Sukiyaki (Aug 19, 2010)

If I'm REALLY depressed, sometimes only time will heal. I used to do facials and pedicures to cheer me up, but it's gotten so bad a few times that I just didn't have the energy. Mostly I veg out, put on The Princess Bride, The Mummy, or The Fifth Element. If I'm sappy but unfocused I might watch something suspenseful that I haven't seen before so I have to get absorbed in someone else. Kids help, I have real small nieces and nephews and watching them learn and discover makes me smile.


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *vicky1804* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im being treated for drepression/anixty attacks atm.Some days are worse than others. My cat jake helps me alot.He seems to know when somethings up so he'll do something cute/funny. iv been poorly today and hes never left me side.Hes more like a dog than a cat lol. also trying different outfits on and make up Same with me. The only things that help somewhat are the cat (she tries to cheer me up), hugging my dog, writing, and good music.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree, good music is also a huge help, whenever i feel down, i just pick a few songs and play them as background while i'm doing something else.


----------



## sooperficial (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been treated for depression. Did therapy and took zoloft. Worst medication ever! Never again will I take an anti-depressant. It may work for some, but for me, it just made me into a zombie that couldn't feel ANYTHING.

My tried and true remedy is medicating with cannabis. If I'm angry or annoyed or sad a bowl of thc always does the following for me:

a) I forget what I was upset about

B) I giggle at nothing, which always cheers me up

c) by the time I remember what I was originally upset about, I have had time to think about how silly it was, or how in the big scheme of things, its pretty unimportant and not worth the stress.

My alternate remedy is pigging out on McDonalds, which is probably terrible for my body, but boy does it make me forget!

I get a double quarter pounder meal, 10 chicken mcnuggets and an apple pie.And I sit there and eat the whole thing. lol


----------



## sunnydictator (Aug 20, 2010)

I use zoloft along with another anti depressant. It works for me, I guess.


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 23, 2010)

Taking a nap. Writing. Puppies. Dogs. Bunnies. Watching cartoons or kid films. Exercise.


----------



## coralluv (Aug 24, 2010)

i go shopping lol, my bestie, music, dancing


----------



## skinbeauty (Sep 1, 2010)

sound tripping...and playing with my cats...


----------



## sittingpretty (Sep 3, 2010)

I used to become depressed quite often. I ride horses, and have two at home. The company of horses is said to be therapeutic, and I always feel better after hanging out with them.

Also... I binge on cleaning. I might completely rearrange my room, or I'll just go through my things and throw out stuff I don't need. It's refreshing.


----------



## misscherrypie<3 (Sep 5, 2010)

having a good cry, a nice hot bath playing some of my favourite up beat music, painting my nails and watching a funny film or tv series usually helps me!

i suffer from a mild form of bi polar disorder which can be difficult and i spend alot of my time depressed so i know how you feel. if you ever need to talk im a good listener 

xxx

if your depressed cannabis isnt really a good idead tbh :-/


----------



## magosienne (Sep 7, 2010)

Try watching a few episodes of Dharma and Greg, i know it's an old series but it's so funny it really cheers me up.


----------



## beautybeadsbook (Sep 15, 2010)

*Sitting on the lounge with a nice glass of wine and some great music.. is there anything better?*


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 15, 2010)

A nap. lol Oh and probably food which is why im currently on a diet. lol


----------



## shayy (Sep 15, 2010)

I tend to clean when I am super sad or worried about something. I'll also go on drives (like someone else said) even though I have no real destination, or I'll even talk it out with myself. Usually when I say what is bothering me out loud, I can see how unimportant it is, or find an easy solution, just by saying my problem out loud. I don't have a real good friend besides my boy to talk to, so I'm the next best thing haha.


----------



## jordanstiles (Sep 15, 2010)

I love listening to music and baking when I'm depressed. I think baking is great therapy!


----------



## thekifchicksami (Sep 15, 2010)

to be totally honest, i watch Top Gear!


----------



## Tyari (Sep 16, 2010)

Buy makeup.


----------



## SarMoon (Sep 16, 2010)

Spa


----------



## LAminerals (Sep 19, 2010)

Being outdoors...like a walk in the park, or floating in the pool listening to the birds chirp. Also, saying a prayer helps me a lot. And writing down my blessings. It's hard to be grateful for blessings and be down at the same time!


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 19, 2010)

I like to take a bath, watch tv..talk to myself..lols...sometimes snacking on icecream, chocolates..loves the massage and reflexology...my 4yr old boy...and if he is pissing me off than il do the rest of the things mentioned above.


----------



## coffeegal (Sep 20, 2010)

Ice cream makes me happy when I'm having a bad day.


----------

